# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bán mấy cái jack ( để kéo bài)

## elenercom

MS4. 1 sợi cáp encoder dài chừng 2m chẳng biết của động cơ sigma 3 hay 5 nữa. Giá 150K.

MS5. Jack 3M 36pin cho alpha step, liền dây dài 0.8- 1m. Có 5 cái. 300k/ mớ.

MS6. Mấy cái jack molex cùng size với mấy cái jack encoder của yaskawa nhưng chỉ có 4 pin ( 1,2 và 5,6) theo tớ vẫn dùng được nếu encoder là loại encremental. 200k/ mớ 5 cái.

MS7. Relay trung gian DC24V, tiếp điểm 10A của Honeywell, socket của hàn quốc. Có 8 bộ. Giá 30k/ bộ.

MS8. Nguồn DC24V-0.7A của tàu khựa, nuôi cái BOB là hết bài. 100K/ 2 con.


Kính mong các bác ủng hộ. Long 975536370

----------


## Gamo

Mình lấy món số 5 nhé

----------


## elenercom

Sorry bác, bác Cuibaptiensinh đã gạch mất mục 5 và 6 rồi ạ. Nếu bác cần thì tôi đi dọn nhà chắc cũng còn được dăm cái cụt đuôi. Thanks



> Mình lấy món số 5 nhé

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

cho gạch món sô 1 nhé

----------


## elenercom

OK bác. Tôi sẽ inbox số TK nhé.



> cho gạch món sô 1 nhé

----------


## Gamo

> Sorry bác, bác Cuibaptiensinh đã gạch mất mục 5 và 6 rồi ạ. Nếu bác cần thì tôi đi dọn nhà chắc cũng còn được dăm cái cụt đuôi. Thanks


Hehe, thế thì nhờ anh Long kiếm giùm mấy cái cụt đuôi vậy nhe. Tính lấy 15 cái relay nhưng mới phát hiện ra còn quá chừng chừng

----------


## elenercom

Thank bác Gamo. Sáng mai tui sẽ thông báo số lượng nhé.



> Hehe, thế thì nhờ anh Long kiếm giùm mấy cái cụt đuôi vậy nhe. Tính lấy 15 cái relay nhưng mới phát hiện ra còn quá chừng chừng

----------


## terminaterx300

> OK bác. Tôi sẽ inbox số TK nhé.


okay, mai bố trí tiền bạc

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Hàng họ đã đi ráo cả, xin phép các cụ đóng topic này ạ

----------

